# New Med for Coccidiosis (toltrazuril)



## DonnaBelle

I just ordered a new medicine to treat cocci in goats and it came today.

It's called Baycox(toltrazuril coccidiocide)   and it is $44.00 for 200 ml. plus shipping.

The dosage is 1ml per 5 lbs of goat---ONE TIME.  YIPPEE.  this is the preventative dosage.

If you are dosing a goat with cocci you treat 10 days later, same dosage.

AND THE BIG NEWS IS IT TASTES GOOD.

Unlike the vile Dimethox.

DonnaBelle

PS> yes, i tasted it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Neat.  What is the chemical in it?


----------



## DonnaBelle

It's called Toltrazuril coccidiocide.

I got it from horseprerace.com a supply house for horses/camels, etc.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Marianne

Baycox was developed as a treatment for cocci, not as a preventative.  The positive attribute is that it kills ALL stages of the cocci with only one dose, although another dose may be given when the goat is known to have lots of cocci.  However, it's not a magic bullet--if you are using it as a preventative (many goat keepers do), you will need to get on a schedule to prevent possible reinfestation.  Some are using an every 3-week routine for kids; I've read that some who have an ongoing cocci problem have upped it to every two weeks.  I do keep Baycox on hand in case my lab tests indicate a need.  Recently got two new kids; they got Baycox as part of my introduction rigor.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well, what is a magic bullit when it comes to goats.

I always wince when people tell me:  oh, goats are easy aren't they, they'll eat anything, not much trouble are they????

Yeah, well try keeping them healthy and alive without much knowledge about them or attention to them.  Won't happen.

I am ALWAYS looking for ways to keep my goats happy and healthy.  They're much more than livestock to me.  For some weird reason I fell in love with my Nubians, and would I would eat beans and cornbread for a month if I had to in order for them to have what they need.

Fortunately, we have a nice retirement and I can indulge myself with goats, all I want in fact. Who knew when I was saving for retirement it would be 

ALL ABOUT THE GOATS!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## dwbonfire

Dern i wish i knew of this before i just ordered dimethox!!!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

I just ordered this from here: http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril...edient-of-Baycox®)/toltrazuril-for-epm-200ml/ It was 44.95 for 200 ml, plus $7.00 for shipping so 51.95 total.  I ordered it last Thursday evening and it arrived on Monday.  We have our first cases of observable signs of coccidia (diarrhea) in our kids, and so far they seem to be responding to the dosage.  We did 1 cc/5 lbs on Monday evening.  Does anyone know how long it should be before they are back to normal droppings?   And, should it be repeated again in 10 days?


----------



## Stacykins

It is a magic bullet...for now. *When* (not if, because it is inevitable) it starts being misused, it may sadly go the way of other medications, with the pathogen becoming resistant.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well, for now, I'm happy it's here.

I hate dimethox, it is sooooo vile tasting.

This new stuff is sweet.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Renegade

Baycox has actually been around since 1986. It's mostly been used in Canada and other countries.

Donna


----------



## CordleFarm

Thanks for the information. I will look into this. We have used Corrid in the past and the poor goats hated it.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Yes, dosing goats with Dimethox is no fun at all.

At least you can hold a kid in your lap and force it down.  I had an adult goat with cocci and let me tell you, she was not having it.

Ever try to wrangle a 160 lb Nubian and get her to take her medicine.  EEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK.

DonnnaBelle


----------

